
The business of sperm banks - ezhil
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21728982-modern-families-and-differing-national-laws-mean-opportunities-companies-business?frsc=dg%7Ce
======
OnlineCourage
"Seed capital" is how this article was categorized by the economist.

